# The Insurgency



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 7, 2008)

You can watch the entire show here:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/insurgency/view/


----------



## car (Apr 7, 2008)

I think when history figures this thing out, COL McMaster's name is gonna be right up there with Petreaus, McCrystal and Nagl.

There are others.


----------

